# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Czy ktoś stosował dietę 3D?

## Matyldzia

Czy ktoś z tu obecnych stosował dietę 3D? Chodzi mi o tę dietę, w której największe znaczenie mają mieć przyprawy. Zastanawiam się, czy ją zamówić, bo kusi bardzo gotowy jadłospis, na paru forach też widziałam pozytywne opinie, ale chciałam jeszcze tu zapytać. Jeśli dieta 3D stanęła w jakiś sposób na Waszej drodze, to czekam na opinie  :Wink:

----------


## Krzysztof

Z naukowego punktu widzenia samo stosowanie przypraw, które zawierają związki mające przyspieszyć metabolizm nie wydaje się obniżać wagi w znaczny sposób, jeśli nie będziemy dbali o odpowiednie odżywianie oraz nie będziemy aktywni fizycznie. U niektórych osób przyprawy stosowane w diecie 3D mogą wzmagać apetyt - to kwestia indywidualna. Być może wypowie się ktoś, kto stosował dietę 3D, pozdrawiam!

----------


## Twojezdr

Niestety nie miałam styczności z tą dietą,więc ciężko mi cokolwiek powiedzieć. Jeżeli bazuje na przyprawach to z pewnością same potrawy mogą smakować. Możesz podać jakiś przykładowy jadłospis tej diety? Wtedy zobaczymy jak się prezentuje.

----------


## sarlinna

Ja stosowałam dietę 3D w marcu, przez 3 tygodnie. Potrawy są smaczne, przyprawione, co nie zawsze jest oczywiste przy innych dietach. W diecie nie brakuje żadnych produktów, na obiad przeważnie jest jakaś ryba lub kurczak, co z warzywami syci, a oprócz tego są makarony, chleb ciemny, wędliny nabiał, owoce, warzywa... Nie chodzi się na pewno głodnym  :Smile:  Raz nawet pamiętam, że w menu była czekolada z chili  :Smile:  Do każdego posiłku uwzględniona jest odpowiednia przyprawa lub kilka różnych i myślę, że mają one wpływ na metabolizm, bo nie ma na tej diecie ani uczucia głodu, ani ciężkości. Ja oprócz tego jeździłam na rowerku stacjonarnym, ale robiłam to od stycznia i na pewno nie był to główny czynnik chudnięcia. Dieta 3D wydaje mi się fajną opcją na wiosnę, bo warzywka tańsze i łatwiej dostępne, a też łatwiej się jej trzymać, bo np. zimą organizm wręcz woła o tluszcze itp.

----------


## Matyldzia

Sarlinaa, dziękuję Ci bardzo za taką szczegółową odpowiedź  :Smile:  A w czasie, kiedy stosowałaś tę dietę 3D, to ile schudłaś? Czy po zakończeniu diety kilogramy wróciły? Co teraz jesz? jest jakiś proces przejścia do normalnego żywienia? Właśnie pomyślałam, że to dieta dobra na wiosnę, ze względu na tanie produkty. Wiadomo, że inne mają stale ceny, ale akurat na warzywach i owocach można sezonowo oszczędzić.

----------


## sarlinna

Ja schudłam 5 kg  :Smile:  Zniknęły mi boczki, nieco wyszczupliły ramiona i uda, ale też niestety trochę z biustu poszło, ale to zawsze tak jest :/ Nie przytyłam znów, ale faktem jest, że teraz i tak często korzystam na co dzień z pomysłów diety 3D i ta dieta nauczyła mnie tez trochę innego odzywiania - kiedys mogłam do południa funkcjonować bez śniadania, teraz rano muszę coś zjeść i nie jem byle czego, tylko jakieś kanapki z węðliną i warzywami, owsiankę itp., a nie np. drożdżówkę. Trochę ta dieta reguluje organizm, przyzwyczaja o do stałych posiłków

----------


## Matyldzia

A teraz coś ćwiczysz? Bo na diecie 3d to pisałaś, że rowerek, a teraz? 5 kg to bardzo ładny wynik, gratuluję  :Smile:  Czytałam jeszcze na innych forach opinie paru osób i ta dieta kusi mnie coraz bardziej, może w końcu się zmobilizuję do jej zakupu i wdrożenia w życie  :Smile:

----------


## sarlinna

Teraz to różnie - rowerek, normalny rower, spacery, co jakiś czas basen... Nic szczególnego :P To, że waga nie wraca, to moim zdaniem zasługa zmiany nawyków - dieta 3d mnie nauczyła jeśc nieco inaczej i teraz łatwiej mi przez to utrzymać stabilną wagę. Jak coś, to ja polecam i namawiam, bo w końcu jakaś sensowna dieta dla ludzi  :Wink:

----------


## Matyldzia

A powiedz mi jeszcze, czy dieta 3d jest skomplikowana o tyle, że trzeba gotować jakoś specjalnie? Da się jakieś jedzenie zabrać do pracy? Dla mnie byłby to klopot, gdybym nie mogła nic zjeść w ciągu dnia...

----------


## sarlinna

Dieta 3D nie jest trudna, jeśli chodzi o gotowanie i szybka - np. na Dukanie trzeba sporo czasu spędzić w kuchni, tu jest za to dość szybko. Dania, które sa np. na obiad, bez problemu mozesz zabrać, bo to np. mięso z kaszą i warzywami. Nie wiem, jakie masz warunki w pracy, ale jeśli jest patelnia albo mikrofalówka do odgrzania, to będzie ok. Przegryzki tez można przygotowac wcześniej. Ja nie miałam problemów z jedzeniem w pracy w każdym razie, nawet moje jedzenie było na tyle "normalne", że nie musiałam się nikomu tłumaczyć, że na diecie jestem :P

----------


## Matyldzia

Sarlinna, jeszcze raz dzięki za opinie  :Smile:  Poczytałam jeszcze na innym forum i ja też mam zamiar od lipca stosować dietę 3d. Wszyscy piszą, że dieta jest przyjemna i skuteczna, nie widziałam złego słowa i niej, poza tym wygląda zdrowo, więc spróbuję  :Smile:

----------


## sarlinna

Przyjemna i skuteczna - zgodzę się, naprawdę nie jest ciężko przebrnąć przez dietę 3D  :Wink:  Ja nastawiałm się na większy trud, może dlatego jakośc łatwiej mi poszło. Jak będziesz jeść w regularnych porach, to nie będziesz mieć czasu na napady głodu.

----------

